# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  AKSH-ja përsëri në skenë

## Prespar_

Adili: Kryepolici me shtrengon te iki  
E Diele, 12 Dhjetor 2004 

Kryetari i Frontit per Bashkim Kombetar Shqiptar, gafurr Adili, ne nje bisede dje me "Korrieri"-n, pohoi se drejtori i Policise se Tiranes Albert Dervishi, i ka kerkuar "te nderprese veprimtarine propagandistike". Ne te kundert, duhet te lere Shqiperine. Reagimi: Per ceshtjen kombetare nuk do te resht. Dhe kerkesa: "Ne s'me duan ketu, te me sigurijne jeten diku tjeter". Bisedimet, me disa nga partite shqiptare, ne Tirane, Shkup dhe Kosove 

Dashamir BICAKU 

TIRANE - Qendron bashke me familjen, ne nje apartament ne rrugen "Komuna e Parisit" ne Tirane por prej disa ditesh prane ka edhe nje polic qe e ruan. Gafurr Adili, kryetar i Frontit per Bashkim Kombetar Shqiptar (FBKSH), pas shoqerimit dy dite me pare ne polici, ndjen se i eshte afruar serish kerkesa per t'u larguar nga Shqiperia. Ne nje bisede me "Korrieri"-n, Adili shpjegoi dje shkaqet pse e moren ne pyetje ne policine e Tiranes dhe dy bisedat me drejtorin rajonal te policise, Albert Dervishi. "Takimi i dyte te premten, ishte mese i qarte. Ose duhet te nderpres veprimtarine propagandistike ne sherbim te ceshtjes kombetare ose duhet te le Shqiperine dhe te iki gjekund tjeter". Adili thote se hapat e fundit te policise shqiptare ne Tirane, nuk e ndalin ne veprimtarine e tij, te cilen e cileson, perpjekje dhe levizje kombetare qe qe ka si qellim bashkimin e trojeve etnike shqiptare. Ai thote se do te vazhdoje te punoje ne kete drejtim, "megjithe veprimet represive qe po kryente policia e Tiranes dhe autoritetet ndaj meje, duke me kerkuar ta nderpres veprimtarine time". Sipas Adilit, nese do te vazhdohet te ngulet kembe ne kete linje, atehere qeveria shqiptare duhej t'i gjente atij nje vend, ku duhej te shkonte. Kjo pasi ne Maqedoni ai rrezikonte qe me veprimtarine qe kryente te vuante nje demin prej se paku 25 vitesh burg. Qe prej dites se premte, ne pallatin ku ai banon, qendron nje sherbim policie, si dhe patrullojne grupe te ndryshme te policise se Rendit te Komisariatit nr.2 ne Tirane. 

Jeni shoqeruar dy here ne pak dite. Perse ju kane thirrur? 

Eshte e vertete qe une jam thirrur ne polici. Te marten ne mengjes, me ka ardhur nje thirrje e drejtorit te Policise se Tiranes, Albert Dervishi. Me priti miqesisht dhe me kerkoi qe te nderprisja veprimtarine time. Sipas tij, kjo kerkese ishte nje mesazh qe atij ia kishin dhene nga lart dhe se ai po matransmetonte. Po ashtu miqesisht iu ktheva dhe i thashe se une nuk mund ta nderprisja kete aktivitet, pasi isha ngarkuar nga kuvendi Frontit per Bashkim Kombetar dhe se ne te kundert une duhej te jepja doreheqjen. 

Sa qendruat ne polici? 

Te marten jo shume, sepse ishte nje takim i shkurter dhe menjehere pas mesazhit te Dervishit, dola qe andej. Te nesermen, te merkuren une dhashe nje deklarate ku sqaroja se si kryetar i Frontit, i zgjedhur ne kongresin e tij, ne Pallatin e Kongreseve, nuk do te nderprisja veprimtarine time ne sherbim te ceshtjes se Bashkimit Kombetar te shqiptareve. 

Shoqerimi juaj ka lidhje me sigurine e vizites se presidentit maqedonas sot ne Tirane. Ju a kishit planifikuar aktivitete gjate ketyre diteve ? 

Ne aktivitete zhvillojme vazhdimisht sepse FBKSH-ja ka seline e saj ne Tirane, ku edhe zhvillon takimet e saj. Personalisht une as nuk e kam ditur nje gje te tille, vetem se jam informuar gjate dites se sotme nepermjet "Korrieri"-t dhe me pas, te mediave ttelevizive qe kane pasqyruar lajmin e shoqerimit tim. 

Serish u shoqeruat ne polici. Pse kete here? 

Per kete ceshtje qe eshte shkelje e te drejtave te njeriut, une kam informuar avokatin tim qe t'ia relatoje autoriteteve perkatese, mbajtjen dhe sekuestrimin e telefonit tim nga policia pa nje procedure te miratuar dhe ne menyre arbitrare. Nderkaq une jam nje person i lire me vendim te Gjykates se Larte. Jam shoqeruar ne policite premten, fill pas deklarates se dhene te merkuren ne hotel "Dajti". Atje kam takuar drejtorin e Policise se Tiranes Albert Dervishi, zevendesin e tij, Ilir Sula qe mbante shenim dorazi biseden tone. Ishte i pranishem edhe shefi i Antiterrorit Niko Brahimaj. Kete here toni i Dervishit ishte me i ashper. Po ashtu edhe une u detyrova te pergjigjesha ne menyre te ashper pasi komunikimi i drejtorit, nuk ishte aspak miqesor. Me komunikuan se une do te duhej te nderprisja urgjentisht veprimtarine time, ne te kundert do te shpallesha "non grata". Por une nuk mundem te nderpres veprimtarine, vetem nese do te jap doreheqjen, por per kete ceshtje une jam betuar 25 vjet me pare. 

Thate qe FBKSH-ja ka seline e saj ne Tirane. Ku eshte ajo? 

Ne realisht kemi seline ne Tirane, por nuk jemi parti plitike, apo subjekt zgjedhor, fizik dhe juridik. Vetem ato mund te regjistrohen, ndersa ne jemi nje grupim qe mblidhet dhe punon ne menyre ligjore, por pa nje seli te caktuar konkrete, sepse ne nuk luftojme per pushtet, por vetem per Bashkim Kombetar.

----------


## dodoni

Tirana nuk duhet të pengoj punën e këtyre veprimtarëve të interesave dhe çështjes sonë kombëtare. Bile edhe vet Tirana duhet të punoj bashkë me ta për realizimin e tyre. 

Është e llogjikshme dhe e kuptueshme për të gjithë që për momentin e besoj edhe në të ardhmen nuk është në interesin tonë ndonjë angazhim ushtarak, dhe prandaj edhe këta i janë larguar atij opcioni. 

Rasti i Kondovës, banorët e atij fshati janë duke kërkuar të drejtat e tyre legjitime për amnisti, e kjo e drejtë e tyre është edhe pjesë e Marrëveshjes së Ohrit, kështu që sllavo-maqedonasit duhet tu japin amnistinë atyre, nëqoftëse janë për paqe dhe kundër konflikteve. 
Për këtë jo vetëm FBKSH por edhe vet Tirana me diplomacinë e saj duhet të kontribuoj që sa më shpejt, banorët e Kondovës, të marrin të drejtat e tyre të amnistisë, dhe të mbyllet edhe ky problem.

----------


## Prespar_

Pajtohem 100% me ju Dodon,te lumte goja..

Ja dhe ca lajme....


Kreu i Frontit per Bashkim Kombetar Shqiptar mbahet i izoluar ne shtepi nga policia, Adili: Ky eshte veprim politik 

Lajmi i ores 10:15 AM 



Gafurr Adili
 TIRANE (13 Dhjetor) - Kryetari i Frontit per Bashkimin Kombetar Shqiptar, Gafurr Adili, prej disa ditesh mbahet i izoluar ne shtepine e tij ne Tirane, nga forcat e policise. Vete Adili ka deklaruar se "Ky eshte nje veprim politik i cili shkel te drejten e lirise dhe te drejtave te njeriut". Adili ka pohuar se uniformat blu e ruajne ate prej disa ditesh dhe e ka lidhur kete mase me sigurine gjate vizites se Presidentit Maqedonas ne Tirane, Branko Cervenkovsi. Numri nje i frontit per bashkimin kombetar ben thirrje qe ti jepet fund shantazhit, qe sipas tij eshte nje eshte nje loje e turpshme per qeverine shqiptare. db/db(News24/Balkanweb)

----------


## Faik

FBKSH do mbajë Kuvend të Jashtëzakonshëm për çështjen shqiptare 


Tiranë (KosovaLive)  Krerët Drejtues të Frontit për Bashkimin Kombëtar Shqiptar(FBKSH), deklaruan të premten, se në muajin prill do të mbajnë Kuvendin e Jashtëzakonshëm Kombëtar, që synon të unifikojë mendimin e politikanëve shqiptarë në Shqipëri, Kosovë, Maqedoni, Mal të Zi dhe kudo që ata ndodhen, në mbështetje të interesave të shqiptarëve. 
Kryetari I FBKSH-së, Gafurr Adili, u shpreh gjatë një konference shtypi, se "vendimi për të përshpejtuar mbajtjen e Kuvendit Kombëtar të FBKSH-së, në gjysmën e parë të muajit mars, është marrë, pasi të një rëndësie të madhe konsiderohen ngjarjet politike që pritet të ndodhin, nga të cilat varet fati i shqiptarëve në Europën Juglindore". "Vendimi u morr pasi ne vlerësojmë me seriozitet të lartë politik, situatat në hapësirat e jetesës së shqiptarëve në Ballkan, si zgjedhjet për pushtetin lokal në IRMJ (mars 2005); zgjedhjet parlamentare në Shqipëri në qershor 2005; paralajmërimi mbi mbajtjen e referendumit mbi të ardhmen e Unionit Serbi-Mal I Zi; si dhe paralajmërimet e faktorit politik ndërkombëtar mbi fillimin e bisedimeve për çështjen e statusit të Kosovës në verën e vitit 2005", tha ai. 

Sipas Adilit, "duke qënë se këto ngjarje vlerësohen maksimalisht, dhe kanë të bëjnë me reagimin e shqiptarëve në mbështetje të interesave kombëtare, Kryesia e FBKSH-së, mori 4 vendime të rëndësishme, që në thelb synojnë unifikimin e mendimit politik e intelektual të shqiptarëve, për të dalë me qëndrime të njëjta rreth fatit dhe ardhmërisë së shqiptarëve, si pasojë e këtyre ngjarjeve". "Kuvendi Kombëtar i Jashtëzakonshëm i FBKSH-së do të mbahet në gjysmën e parë të muajit mars 2005", informoi ai. 

Grupi i Punës nën drejtimin e Adilit, deri në ditët e para të muajit mars, do të kontaktojë me përfaqësuesit e qeverisë së Shqipërisë, mbi procedurat që do të respektohen, mbështetur në legjislacionin e vendit, për mbajtjen legalisht të Kuvendit të Jashtëzakonshëm në Pallatin e Kongreseve në Tiranë. "Brenda kohës së përcaktuar, në synojmë të përfundojmë bisedimet me partitë politike dhe subjektet e tjera shtetërore, atdhetare, të cilët kanë shpehur gatishmërinë për pjesëmarrje në këtë mbledhje", deklaroi kryetari i FBKSH-së. 

Brenda këtyre afateve, këshillat e Zonave dhe Nënzonave të FBKSH-së, do të mbajnë mbledhjet e tyre parakuvendore, ku krahas diskutimit të 
përmbajtjes së Programit të Veprimit Politik të FBKSH-së, do të përcaktohen dhe delegatët që do të marrin pjesë në këtë aktivitet. 

Po ashtu, për KosovaLive, Adili i ka kometuar si "të pamatura deklaratat e kereut të shtetit shqiptar Alfred Moisiut dhe Kryeministrit Fatos Nano, që janë shprehur se e njohin Maqedoninë me emrin kushtetues si 
Republikë". 
Sipas tij, zyrtarët e Tiranës duhet të tregohen më të kujdesshëm para se të japin deklarata të tilla, pasi nëpërmjet synimit të vendosjes së marrëdhënieve të fqinjësisë së mirë, janë duke treguar se nuk kanë njohuri historike dhe nuk kanë dijeni rreth rrjedhojave që do të vijnë prej 
këtyre deklaratave. "Me njohjen e emrit Repubulikë e Maqedonisë është njëjtë sikur Tirana të japë për Shkupin, 2.500 hektarët e tokave që janë në pronësi të Kosovës(që gjenden në Viti), duke e bërë realitet firmosjen fiktive të marrëveshjes mes Shkupit dhe Beogradit. Por, dhënia e këtyre tokave për Maqedoninë është shkelje e hapur e Korinizës së Rezolutës 1244, e cila përcakton qartë paprekshmërinë territoriale të Kosovës", komentoi Adili. 

"Politikanët shqiptarë duhet të mbajnë deklarata të përgjegjshme në të ardhmen, dhe e kam fjalën këtu për drejtuesit e qeverisë shqiptare, të cilët para se të japin mendim në lidhje me një çështje të caktuar, duhet të konsultohen më parë me politikanët e Kosovës dhe Maqedonisë. Kuvendi i Jashtëzakonshëm që do të mbjamë, synon krijimin e një dialogu mbarëshqiptar në lidhje me çështjen dhe interesat kombëtare", komentoi më tej ai për Agjencinë. 

Para disa kohësh, Presidenti Serbi-Mal I Zi, Tadiç, u shpreh se "nuk do të 
heqim dorë nga Kosova", duke paralajmëruar fillimin e një tjetër konflikti. 
Rreth kësaj çështjeje, Adili, tha se "Serbia duhet ta harrojë Kosovën një herë e përgjithmonë!". "Ata janë duke u përgatitur për një luftë, parashikohen konflikte në Ballkan, jo vetëm prej tyre, por edhe prej politikanëve dhe ekspertëve të politikës ndërkombëtare. Duhet të jemi të vetëdijshëm se nëse do të ndodhë një gjë e tillë, ashtu si dhe herë të tjera, faji do të mbetet në kurriz të shqiptarëve", u shpreh ai. 

Pyetur sesi mund të eleminohen këto trazira që janë parashikuar, Adili, shton se "dhënia e statusit për Kosovën, do të qetësonte një herë e përgjithmonë situatën". "Vetëm nëse Faktori Ndërkombëtar do të angazhohet seriozisht në Kosovë do të shmangen trazirat. Çështja e statusit të Kosovës, apo trazira si ato që ndodhën së fundi në kufirin mes 
Maqedonisë e Serbisë, nuk mund të shmangen duke mbajtur konferenca ku konstatohen problemet që ekzistojnë në rajon, por duke marrë masa konkrete. Një nga këto masa është dhënia sa më e shpjetë e statusit të Kosovës", thotë në përfundim ai.

----------


## Kërçovare1

INTERVISTE ME ZEDHENESIN POLITIK TE FBKSH-SE, 
MR. GAFURR ADILI. 

Opinioni i gjithmbarshëm shqiptar është në pritje të dialogut për statusin final të Kosovës. Opinionet e tyre pro dhe kundër pavarësisë tani një kohë të gjatë dihen. Subjekti politik shqiptarë i Kosovës është për pavarësi të pakushtëzuar, kurse ai i Beogradit pranon një pavarësi të kushtëzuar që siç thonë ato më shumë se autonomi më pak se pavarësi. Tirana zyrtare në momentet e fundit e befasoi opinionin duke vrapuar të deklarojë se Kosova duhet të kënaqet më pavarësi të kushtëzuar ashtu siç do ti pëlqente Beogradit. Në këto momente shumë të rëndësishme për opinionin shqiptarë dhe për historinë e tyre më të re u deklarua edhe Shkupi zyrtarë se do të përkrah çdo zgjidhje që do të ofron Bashkësia ndërkombëtare, dhe nuk do ta pengoj as pavarësia e Kosovës por si kusht kërkon që demarkacioni i kufirit me Kosovën të zgjidhet përpara statusit final. Në anën tjetër për dallim nga politikat zyrtare te shqiptarët ka një kohë të gjatë dhe të pandërprerë që veprojnë Organizata të ndryshme që për ideal e kanë Bashkimin kombëtar. Këto idealist shqiptarë kanë zhvilluar edhe tri luftëra gjatë dhjetë viteve të fundit me qëllim të njëjtë që një ditë shqiptarët të jenë të bashkuar si kombet tjera të Evropës. Kanë mbetur akoma idealist të tillë që tani janë duke vepruar në FBKSH- (Fronti për Bashkimin Kombëtar Shqiptarë). FBKSH-ja më 16 shtator 2005 në Prizren mbajti Kuvendin e Dytë ky udhëheqës u zgjodh Mr. Bashkim Mitrovica ndërsa zëdhënës politik Mr. Gafurr Adili. Deri më tani me rrjedhat politike si në Shqipërinë londineze, Kosovë dhe në viset tjera ku jetojnë shqiptarët e shpërndarë janë i vetmi subjekt që nuk pajtohen me situatën ku ndodhen shqiptarët. Për situatën dhe bisedat që kanë nisur të zhvillohen për statusin final të Kosovës morëm opinionin e z. Gafurr Adili. 

Fakti: Ju sigurisht jeni duke i ndjekur propozimet rreth statusit që janë duke u elaboruar nga pala shqiptare e Kosovës siç dhe nga ndërkombëtarët. Në dialog thonë se do të kyçen edhe Beogradi dhe serbët e Kosovës. Çka mendoni ju dhe a keni ndonjë draft të gatshëm për ti propozuar palës shqiptare? 

G.Adili: Jo vetëm unë, por e gjithë Kryesia Qendrore e FBKSH-së, gjithsesi që po e ndjekim situatën si dhe deklarimet dhe propozimet e gjithë faktorit politik kombëtar dhe ndërkombëtar. Kurse, rreth pyetjes suaj se çka në të vërtetë mendojmë ne,më lejoni që t'iu japë konkluzionin përfundimtar të Kuvendit Kombëtar të FBKSH-së,i cili ka konstatuar se lufta është e pashmangshme. Secili lexues, ashtu si shumë delegatë e delegate të Kuvendit të Dytë Kombëtar të FBKSH-së do të pyesin pse? Sepse, nëse Kosovës do t'i njihet pavarësia dhe sovraniteti i plotë atëherë konfliktin do ta fillojnë serbët, kurse nëse do të ndodhë e kundërta, siç edhe po pretendohet,atëherë luftën do ta fillojmë ne shqiptarët. Serbia i ka armatosur enklavat serbe në Kosovë. Atje prej kohësh vepron e ashtuquajtura Ushtria Serbe për Çlirimin e Kosovës dhe shërbimi sekret serb BIA. Faktori ndërkombëtar (UNMIK dhe KFOR)nuk ka ndërmarrë asnjë veprim për të çarmatosur enklavat serbe ne Kosovë. Kurse, siç e ceka edhe më lart, nëse Kosovës nuk do t'i njihet statusi i shtetit të pavarur dhe sovran, luftën do ta fillojnë shqiptarët, sepse kurrën e kurrës nuk mund ta pranojmë që Serbia te rikthehet në Kosovë dhe Kosova të vazhdojë të mbetet e pushtuar nga kolonizatorët sllav. 

Fakti: Diplomacia e re shqiptare posa erdhi në pushtet menjëherë u tregua shumë e lëvizshme sa I përket statusit final të Kosovës. Z. Mustafaj a mos shpejtoj apo e bëri me qëllim kur tha se përkrah një pavarësi të kushtëzuar për Kosovën. Nëse haptas nuk thuhet kjo a nuk i ngjan juridikisht statusit të Kosovës që e kishte me Kushtetutën e 74? 

G. Adili: Jo vetëm diplomacia e Republikës së Shqipërisë (Londineze), por edhe politika zyrtare e Kosovës u ngut së tepërmi kur paraprakisht, para se të fillonin bisedimet, u prononcua për statusin përfundimtar të Kosovës. Askush nuk ua kërkoi që të deklaronin çmimin e pazarit, sepse një filozof i madh na mëson: "Kërkesa për dialog është kompromis,kompromisi është pazar dhe rrjedhimisht çdo kompromis apo pazar më i vogël me çështjen kombëtare është tradhti kombëtare". Dhe, aq më tepër gaboi Z. Besnik Mustafaj, i cili përmes deklaratave të tij e shokoi opinionin tonë kombëtar. "Pavarësia e kushtëzuar" do të thotë ajo që e thonë serbët, më tepër se autonomi dhe më pak se pavarësi, që në të vërtetë nuk është as sa autonomia e vitit 1974, sepse atëherë Kosova ishte edhe njësi federale e ish RSFJ-së, kurse tani Serbia nuk do të jetë shtet federativ, por do të jetë shtet unitar, dhe Kosova me statusin që i ofrojnë serbët si e ashtuquajtura pavarësi e kushtëzuar do të thotë të ngelet nën jurididiksionin serb, që në fakt nënkupton pushtimin dhe kolonializëm të ri nga sllavët. 

Fakti: Asgjë nuk ka përfunduar pa bisedime, si mendoni cili status do ti kënaqte për momentin shqiptarët, dhe jo siç thuhet kosovarët? 

G. Adili: Është më së e vërtetë se asgjë nuk ka përfunduar pa bisedime, sepse të gjithë kontestet fillojnë të zgjidhen me mjete politiko-diplomatike demokratike. Por kur këta nuk japin rezultatin e duhur problemet fillojnë të zgjidhen me mjete politiko-diplomatike të dhunës, që ndryshe quhet luftë, sepse lufta është vazhdimi i politikës me mjete të dhunës. Pra, zgjidhja e probleme kombëtare fillon me mjete politiko-diplomatike, vazhdon me mjete te dhunës (luftë) dhe përfundon me mjete politiko-diplomatike. Këtë rrugëtim kanë ndjekur edhe tri betejat e UCK-së, ku ne shqiptarët këta beteja i fitonim në terrenin luftarak, por që fatkeqësisht i humbëm në terrenin politiko-diplomatik, siç ishte Rambuje dhe Parisi, Konculi dhe Ohri. 
Kurse, sa i përket nocionit shqiptar dhe kosovar kjo ndarje është tradhëtia më e madhe që pretendohet t'i behet çështjes madhore kombëtare. Në përbërje të Kosovës ne rregullisht kemi llogaritur dhe llogarisim trevat lindore (Preshevë, Medvegjë, Bujanovc dhe Toplicë), viset veriore (Mitrovica, Albaniku) si dhe viset jugore (Shkup, Tetovë, Gostivar, Kërçovë, Strugë, Dibër, Prespë, manastir dhe Veles). 

Fakti: Përdorimi i termeve të ndryshme si kosovar, maqedonc a mos tregon se shqiptarët nuk janë të interesuar që një ditë të jetojnë së bashku? 

G. Adili: Nocionin kosovar në terminologjinë tonë,fillimisht e ka futur renegati Tito, i cili në vitin 1978, kur titistët shqipfolës të Prishtinës përpara Fakultetit Filozofik ia dhuruan diplomën e doktorit të nderit të Univeristetit të Kosovës, dhe ai gjakpirës i shqiptarëve popullit që ishte mbledhur aty iu drejtua kështu: " Ju nuk jeni shqiptarë por jeni kosovarë". Më vonë, sidomos pas vitit 1990, kur ish titistat shqipfolës morën pushtetin pa pushtet ne Kosovë dhe trojet e saj, jo vetëm e lansuan në këta troje, por edhe mbollën udhë në Tiranë. 
Kurse, sa i përket pyetjes Suaj, jo vetëm nuk mund ta pranoj se shqiptarët nuk na qenkan të gatshëm të ribashkohen në një shtet të vetëm kombëtar. Jo vetëm unë, por konstatimin tonë, se nuk mund të ketë shqiptarë që të mos e dojë ribashkimin kombëtar shqiptar, kuptohet përveç ndonjë gjakprishuri, që realisht mund të ketë edhe në gjirin e popullit tonë, sepse çdo popull e ka jashtëqitjen e tij. Këtë në mënyra të ndryshme e kanë pranuar shumë personalitete të shquara shqiptare si politike ashtu edhe intelektuale si dhe ndërkombëtarët, nga të cilët kemi kërkuar dhe vazhdojmë të kërkojmë që edhe popullit shqiptar t'i njihet e drejta e deklarimit plebishitar, ku përmes referendumit do të shprehej pro apo kundër ribashkimit kombëtar shqiptar. Pra, edhe popullit shqiptar në të gjitha hapësirat e Shqipërisë t'i njihet e drejta universale, e garantuar me dhjetëra konventa dhe rezoluta të miratuara nga OKB (Organizata e Kombeve të Bashkuara), që nënkupton të drejtën e ribashkimit kombëtar shqiptar. 

Fakti: E drejta natyrore është që vëllezërit të jetojnë bashkë, por kur të duan edhe të ndahen, por askund nuk është shkruar ndonjë e drejtë që të ndahesh nga vëllai dhe të jetosh me fqinjin, përse me këtë pala shqiptare del e pafuqishme në artikulimin e të drejtës për bashkim? 

G. Adili: Kohëve të fundit kemi filluar të dëgjojmë zëra të lloj-llojshëm dhe absurd, ndër të cilët është edhe ajo që Kosova të mos bashkohet me asnjë shtet ballkanik, që në fakt nënkupton të mos ribashkohet me Republikën ë Shqipërisë. 
Habitemi se ku, në cilën konventë apo rezolutë të OKB-së, zotërinjtë ndërkombëtarë e kanë gjetur apo mësuar të drejtën e mohimit të vetë deklarimit dhe vetë përcaktimit. Realisht, ndërkombëtarët duanë që ta manipulojnë politikën zyrtare servile shqiptare: të Tiranës, të Prishtinës, të Shkupit, të Preshevës, të Ulqinit dhe të Prevezës, që të nënshkruajnë dokumente ku njëherë e përgjithmonë të legjitimohet copëtimi i Shqipërisë në vitin 1913 nga gjyshërit dhe baballarët e këtyre zotërinjve, të cilët ditë e natë na flasin për demokraci dhe në fakt me këmbë e duar e shkelin parimin themelorë të demokracisë, të drejtën e vetëvendosjes. Por, si ndërkombëtarët ashtu edhe politikanët servilë, këtu në Republikën e Shqipërisë dhe jashtë saj, të cilët realisht jo vetëm nuk e duan ribashkimin kombëtar por edhe e sabotojnë, sepse nga ribashkimi kombëtar shohin rrezikun e humbjes se kolltukëve dhe të bizneseve të tyre. Por një gjë duhet të dihet se pakënaqësia në popull sa vjen dhe rritet, askush nuk dëshiron të jetojë i ndarë dhe të legjitimohet nga të tjerë përse ka shkuar te daja apo tezja kjo ndodh vetëm me shqiptarët. 
FBKSH dita ditës po na rritet dhe zgjerohet ne cdo fshat e lagje te Shqiperise Reale dhe nga një Front Mbarëkombëtar nga Kuvendi i Dytë Kombëtar FBKSH po behet një Front.....Mbarëpopullor. 

Shkup, 30 tetor 2005. Intervistoi: Astrit Toska

----------


## Nderim Tairi

RTK ka publikuar një video-intervistë me disa përfaqsues të AKSH-së të cilët patrollojnë në Poduevë.Nga zyra e Unmikut kjo organizatë është quajtur si organizatë teroristike.
Kjo organizatë (aksh) është e pregatitur mirë në rast se Serbia nuk pranon Pavarësinë e Kosovës.
Ndiqni linkun më poshtë për të shikuar Videon:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Es6y6fEBe8

----------


## Brari

sa her ka nevoje serbia cfaqet dhe aksh-ja idajeto beqiro-ku.rvaroiste..
si ather qe i duhej sllobos e u cfaq uck-a e jakup thaqo limo-klosave..
hupni more.. se ju njeh populli mire..
te na rroje Nato..pik..

----------


## ABytyqi

Ryker e konsideron AKSH-në serioze! 
Shkruan: Arben Zeqiri 

Në raportin e përgatitur nga kryeadministratori i Kosovës Johakim Ryker, raport të cilin duhet ta paraqet para asamblesë së Kombeve të Bashkuara në Nju Jork dhe në të cilën do të elaborohet gjendja e sigurisë në Kosovë, ndër të tjera do të flitet edhe për të ikurit nga Burgu i Dubravës, gjendja momentale e sigurisë dhe qetësisë, të cilët shefi i UNIMK-ut e llogarit sipërfaqësisht stabile, mirëpo me gjasa shumë reale për destabilizim. Në këtë raport theks i veçantë i është vënë edhe Armatës Kombëtare Shqiptare, e cila sipas llogaritjeve të UNMIK-t paraqet një ushtri të armatosur dhe mirë të përgatitur dhe llogaritet si rreziku më i madh për destabilizimin e mundshëm të Kosovës. Pra, sipas raportit në fjalë dhe sipas analizave profesionale të zhvilluara nga ekspertët e sigurisë të UNMIK-ut, Armata Kombëtare Shqiptare, llogaritet si një faktor serioz dhe me ndikim për sigurinë në Kosovë dhe për ardhmërinë e procesit. Pritet që pas prezantimit të raportit, Ryker të merr edhe rekomandime dhe sugjerime nga OKB për hapat e mëtutjeshme të UNMIK-ut dhe KFOR-it, në lidhje me sigurinë e Kosovës në përgjithësi dhe ndaj AKS-së në veçanti. Gjithashtu, popullata e Kosovës është kurioz dhe presin nga çasti në çast edhe reagimin e udhëheqësve të AKSH-së pas deklaratës së Rykerit. 

02 Tetor 2007

----------


## Llapi

veq shifni seri se sa ushtrin ne koh paqje e kemi a kur ishte koha e luftes mezi u arrit nji 2% i lodht qe te mobilizohen e te luftoin shkaun po sot kend do ta luftoin mos vall ne mes veti apo me TMK-ne e SHPK-ne apo me KFORIN-NATON Llapi

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



S I G U R I M I I A T DH E U T ‘

K O M U N I K A T Ë
Nr. 007 / 04/10/2007 / Prishtinë

Sigurimi i Atdheut:Reagojmë ashpër, me rastin e daljes ne sket te AKSH-së nëpër rrugë të ndryshme në Kosovë, nga ana e një grupi terrorist, të cilët, në pamundësi për të realizuar synimet e veta idioteske, tradhëtuan djathtizmin kombëtar, duke i dalë përballë atij dhe duke u bërë me vetëdije pararojë e majtistëve kuislingë si Gafurr Adili dhe Idajet Beqiri të cilët kanë vrarë atdhetarët më të devotshëm të Pavarësisë së Kosovës.

Sigurimi i Atdheut: Tërheqim vërejtjen, se çdo shantazh që Ju tentoni ti beni Kosovës dhe bashksis nderkombtare do të bëni kundrejt vullnetit te Pollit dhe miqve tan Natos dhe Amerikes dhe Evropes, do të pësoni me jetë. Ju ftojmë që për të mirën e familjeve tuaja dhe për të mirën e Kosovës, të reflektoni dhe të kërkoni falje, dhe te lini shtetin dhe Institucionet e Kosovës qe i ngriti i Presidenti Brahim Rugova tash i ndjer.K
ur ju mund të ç’orientoni dhe shantazhoni Populltaen dhe Miqt tan ketu ne Kosovë dhe gjetiu, ju betohemi se do t’ju godasim pa paralajmërim.

Sigurimi i Atdheut: Ftojmë qytetarët e Kosovës, posaqërisht anëtarët e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, që të mos bijnë pre e mashtruesve dhe e matrapazëve mospërfillës të cilët kanë qellim te destabilizoin Kosovën.
Ata kanë qëllime mashtrimi dhe nuk janë të aftë për ta drejtuar Kosovën dhe për ta bërë të pavarur. Këta matrapazë kanë ikur nga përgjegjësitë që kanë pasur dhe tani kërkojnë përsëri përgjegjësi nga Ju, të cilët do tradhëtoin pikërisht në momentin e fundit kur çështja e Kosovës do të jete gati të fitoj statusin përfundimtar. Ata janë të shitur, majtistët të cilët kanë vrarë dhe po vrasin atdhetarët më të denjë të pavarsisë së Kosovës. Ata janë kundër pavarësisë së Kosovës dhe sot janë bërë aleatë të majtistëve të cilët i kanë paguar mirë që në të ardhmen t’i kenë për vete kur të vendosin që Kosovën t’ia bashkojnë Shqipërisë. Majtistët duan që ta rikthejnë Shqipërinë e madhe dhe kështu të bëhen rreziku për Ballkanin. Prandaj mos e përkrahni tradhëtinë e cila na e prishë imazhin; ta bëjmë Kosovën sipas planeve të Dr.Ibrahim RUGOVËS, të pavarur demokratike me fqinjësi të mirë dhe të integruar në të gjitha mekanizmat ndërkombëtar.

Sigurimi i Atdheut: Jemi të informuar edhe për anëtarë të tjerë të “pakënaqur” të kryesisë së LDK-së, të cilët po planifikojnë që në momentin e fundit ta lënë LDK-në të boshatisur dhe t’i kthejnë shpindën Partis se ish Presidentit të Pavarësisë së Kosovës, Dr.Ibrahim RUGOVA, ti bashkangjiten Hashim Thaqit dhe grupeve tjera Majtiste ne Kosovë.
Po këtyre u bëjmë thirrje të tërhiqen nga lojërat e pista dhe të pa krye sepse më këtë strategji ata do të jenë përgjithmonë të humbur. Jemi të detyruar të ju informojmë se njëra nga të rebeluarat e LDK-së mban lidhje dhe ka mbështetje nga ekstremistët të cilët veten e kanë quajtur Armata Kombëtare Shqiptare, dhe synojnë që me forma terroriste ta bashkojnë Shqipërinë, që Kosovën t’ia bashkojnë Shqipërisë dhe me ne të udhëheq Fatos NANO apo Gafurr ADILI i cili është ngusht i lidhur me trashigimtarët e Enver HOXHËS dhe cilësohet si “Enveri i dytë”. Ata kanë plane të shkatërrimit të LDK-së dhe të bashkimit të Kosovës me Shqipërinë; ndërsa populli i Kosovës ka votuar dhe do ta votojë partin e Dr.Ibrahim RUGOVËN, Presidentin e Pavarësisë. Lëvizja juaj do të fitoj turpin dhe do të vejë në humnerë me majtistët të cilët nuk do të kenë vend në Kosovën e Pavarur.

Sigurimi i Atdheut: Urdhërat janë të prera. Sigurimi i Atdheut është gjithmonë në mbrojtje të atdheut dhe të strukturave atdhetare të Pavarësisë së Kosovës. Kosova nuk është e vejë, ajo ka burra që i dalin zot.


Kolonel. R. Miftari

----------


## ABytyqi

O llap thuju atyre sekiraqave ,dhe Shpihunav te sigurimit te ldk qe ikan bazat e car llazarit ne serbi e rreth e rreth Kosoves Mos hani shum se nuk jeni ju ata qe i keni dhan popillit drit por vetem terr. Priteni se ajo qe sju ka zen gjat ketyre; Mizerive qe i keni ba Popullit do te ju vjen si hakikat .

Mbrenda javes mujit do te Lajmrohen te gjitha bazat , neper katunde, dhe pastaj neper qytete,shum shpejt do ta shohem se kush esht Shqiptar e kush esht Tradhtar!!!

----------


## RaPSouL

Nje gazet reth ketij lajmi shkruan:

*Kosove, rikthehet AKSH. Pas Sejdiut reagon Tadic*

RTK shfaqi dje nje video ku dukeshin 10 persona te maskuar dhe me arme. Ata shpreheshin te gatshem te luftonin per pavaresine e Kosoves, te vetequajtur AKSH. 

Ora 22:41 Paraqitja e parë publike e personave që veten e quajnë pjesëtarë të Armatës Kombëtare Shqiptare (AKSH) pas institucioneve te Kosoves ka nxitur edhe ragimin e Serbise. Presidenti Boris Tadic ka thene se kjo lloj propagande jo vetem qe po krijon situate frikesuese per Serbet, por do te ndikoje negativisht ne negociatat qe po mbahen per statusin e Kosoves. Sipas Tadic, shqiptaret jane duke u perpjekur te trembin serbet dhe u ka bere thirrje shqiptareve qe te menjanohen nga akte te tilla dhe te vazhdojne ne rrugen e negociatave ne menyre paqesore me qellim arritjen e nje kompromisi per statusin

Ora 14:28 Ka shkaktuar reagime ne Kosove shfaqja ne televizion e nje reportazhi televiziv për një grup të armatosur, te vetequajtur Armata Kombëtare Shqiptare (AKSH) dhe qe shprehet i gatshem te luftoje per pavaresi.

Pas transmetimit te videos udheheqesit kosovare u kanë bërë thirrje qytetarëve të Kosovës që të mbështesin organet e sigurisë në vend, duke premtuar që vendi shumë shpejt do të ketë forcën e vet të sigurisë dhe të mbrohen në mënyrë institucionale.

Presidenti Sejdiu ka vleresuar te rendesishem reflektimin me maturi te cdo situate qe lidhet me stabilitetin e vendit. Sipas tij eshte e nevojshme qe Kosova te kete struktura institucionale te cilat do t’i lejojne te ndertoje projektin e saj për siguri dhe mbrojtje, në bashkëpunim më faktorin ndërkombëtare. “Kosova nuk mund të jetë e provokuar dhe si e tillë nuk duhet të provokohet nga nxitje për luftë që vijnë përreth saj" tha Sejdiu. Ai shprehu me tej besimin e tij se KFOR do jetë i angazhuar dhe do të reagojë per cdo nxitje që mund të vijnë në forma të ndryshme për destabilizimin e vendit.

Nga ana tjeter kryeministri Ceku tha se shfaqja e individëve të tillë nuk është mesazh i mirë për Kosovën. "Kosova do të ketë forcën e saj të sigurisë dhe do të mbrohet në mënyrë institucionale", tha Çeku, duke u bërë thirrje qytetarëve që të mbështesin organet e sigurisë, sepse "kjo është mënyra më e mirë për të mbrojtur Kosovën dhe paqen e stabilitetin".

Videoja ka ngjallur edhe reagimin perfaqesuesve te NATO-s ne Kosove. Zedhenesi KFOR-it, Bertran Bono ka deklaruar se nese konstatohet se grupe te tilla ekzistojne vertete atehere ato do te trajtohen si te paligjshme pasi sipas tij të vetmet organizata legale që kujdesen për sigurinë në Kosovë jane KFOR-i, Policia e Kosovës dhe UNMIK-u.

Radio Televizioni i Kosoves shfaqi dje nje video ne te cilen dukeshin 10 persona te maskuar dhe me arme. Personat ne video u shprehen se jane pjesetare te Armates Kombetare Shqiptare dhe se jane gati te luftojne per pavaresine e Kosoves.

*(news24/kosova/balkanweb)*

----------


## Tigrimelara

O Shqiptare te shkrete, tani jane momente vendimtare per fatin tone, dhe nese shpallet Pamvarsia e nje anshme reziku egziston qe te eskaloj situata, Mitrovica DE FAKTO eshte ne dore te Serbeve, mos mendoni se do e mbroje NATO nje aneksim te Ushtrise Serbe, NE DUHET TA MBROJME ATE.
E nese nuk do e mbrojme Mirtovicen atehere do kallet krejt dhe do shkojne punet ne krijimin e SHTETEVE ETNIKE.

----------


## Kreksi

Sigurimi i Atdheut: Jemi të informuar edhe për anëtarë të tjerë të “pakënaqur” të kryesisë së LDK-së, të cilët po planifikojnë që në momentin e fundit ta lënë LDK-në të boshatisur dhe t’i kthejnë shpindën Partis se ish Presidentit të Pavarësisë së Kosovës, Dr.Ibrahim RUGOVA, ti bashkangjiten Hashim Thaqit dhe grupeve tjera Majtiste ne Kosovë.

******************************

Po mirë zotrinj, 
A me forc edhe ju po na detyrojshit qe ta duajmi vetem LDK-në ?

Si shifet ju perfaqsoni diktaturen  e jo popullin shqiptar te kosoves dhe me e keqja jeni kunder bashkimit shqiptar. 
Mirë, çka te keqe nga Shqiperia e Ribashkuar ?
Mos harro se edhe Shqipria eshte per kosoven e pamvarun si te gjithe por nese fillojne te luajne me popullin shqiptar atehere do dali dikush ma i zoti dhe t'ju thot; STOP !

Zoti na nimoft, vallja ia paska nis...

----------


## x_person9

Arben Zeqiri

RAPORT

*Adem Jashari-t*


Që kur shkoi në mesin e të pavdekurve, ja dhash vetes nje obligim se për çdo vit do ti raportoj nëpërmjet engjujve për Kosovën që Ai e deshi fort. U betova engjujve dhe u thash që ti përcjellin përshëndetjet më të ngrohta nga unë dhe gjithë populli shqiptarë, e ti thonë që akoma ka ushtarë në armatën e tij dhe se unë vazhdimisht do ti raportoj për ta gëzuar me punën e shokëve të tij të luftës.

I dashur bacë!

Desha tët raportoja kur u çlirua Kosova dhe kur trupat e NATO-s hynë në Kosovë për të përzënë shkaun, por smunda. Vërtetë s'dija si ta thurja raportin. Të të thoja se ushtarët tu e çliruan Kosovën, do të duhej të përgjigjem pse atëherë erdhën ushtarët e NATOS-s, të thoja se NATO çliroi Kosovën, do të duhej të tregoja se çbënë ushtarët e tu dhe pse ata se çliruan. Të thoja se kështu kërkon demokracioa dhe diplomacia ndërkombëtare, këtë sdija tja shpjegoj, e Ti me siguri as që do dëshiroje të më dëgjosh.

Prita!!!!!!! Prita të shof se kur miqtë tanë do të lënë Kosovën në duart e ushtarëve tuaj dhe atëherë ta nis një telegram dhe të të tregoj lajmin e mirë. Kaloi një vit, kaloi viti i dytë .... e kaluan 8 vite dhe miqtë tanë të "përkohshëm" jo vetëm që nuk shkuan por sa vjen e më tepër i zgjasin këmbët e po shtrihen, duke na bërë me dije se akoma nuk e kanë ndër mend të shkojnë.

Tja nis nga fillimi:

Shokët tuaj, apo së paku ata që pas luftës thanë se kur ishit në mesin tonë, kanë qenë shokët tuaj sot janë bërë miqtë e armiqve tuaj. Ata që u vunë në krye të luftës që e filluat ju dhe familja juaj nënshkruajtën një marrëveshje me ata të cilët ua vranë familjen dhe ua dogjën kullën. Ata që udhëhoqën luftën tuaj e shndëruan atë në një paqe që ju e kundërshtuat. Bacë, ushtarët e tu sjanë më me emblemën që ti i le. Ushtarët e tu që me pushkë në dorë e ruanin çdo pëllëmbë nga ajo tokë që ju e kishit çliruar, sot sillen nëpër Kosovë më duar në xhepa, meqë ua kanë marë pushkat. Ata sot nuk janë ushtarë, ata sot nuk po luftojnë. Ushtria juaj nukë shtë më ajo që e le ti, sot me "mburje" po ushtron dhe krijon kuadro të rejta që janë të gadshëm në çdo rast, ama jo për luftë. Sot ushtarët e tu janë të gatshëm të veprojnë sa herë që të ketë vërshime, sa herë që të digjet ndonjë shtëpi, sa herë që të rrënohet toka, etj etj.

Bacë!
Ata që thireshin në emrin tuaj dhe morën detyrën tuaj komanduese në luftën kundër atyre që juve u vranë, sot pikërisht me ata po bisedojnë e po hanë dreka nëpër Europë dukë u gjunjëzuar e duke i lutur për pak mëshirë. Ai i cili dikur ishte president i Kosovës dhe që kurrë nuk erdhi t'ju bëjë as një vizitë të vetme te varri, vetëm e vetëm pse ju kishit kundërshtuar politikën e ti dhe i kishit thënë NDAL durimit dhe tradhëtisë që po bënte, ai sot më sështë në mesin tonë. Por, la të tjerë. Ai la partinë, ai la projektin, ai la planet dhe miqësitë me Sërbinë dhe la njerëzit e ti që do vazhdonin rrugën e tij.

Do pyesish ku janë shokët e tu?
Më fal Bacë, por më duhet ta them: Shokët tuaj sot janë bërë partnerë dhe aletatë të trashëgimarëve të Tij, janë bërë miq të afërt dhe udhëheqës të planeve dhe projekteve që Ai i la amanet. Sot shokët e tu nuk duan të dëgjojnë më për rrugën dhe amanetin Tënd, ata e shkelën atë dhe sot nuk po luftojnë deri në çlirimin e triojeve shqiptare dhe Ribashkimin me Shqipërinë, por janë bërë miq të afërt e të pandarë me trashëgimtarët e Ati që juve u quajti dorë e zgjatur e Sërbisë dhe që ju ofendoi duke mos ju kursyer me asnjë fjalë, dhe bashkë me këta, shokët tuaj të dikurshëm sot po bëjnë dhe një punë më të madhe që deri sot s'kisha guxim t'ua them, por s'kam rrughë tjetër. Bacë, shokët tu bashkë me trashëgimtarët e tij, sot janë bërë miq me hasmit tu. Ata sot hanë dreka e po bisedojnë me ata që ju vranë, që ju masakruan familjen e që ju bënë tmerr. Sot, shokët e tu kur flasin me ata, distancohen nga çdo kontakt të mëparshëm me ju dhe as që guxojnë të përmendin emrin tuaj, e planet e tua janë tbërë reptësisht të ndaluara.

Disa shokë dhe bashkëluftëtarë...

Po kam një lajm sadopak të mirë. Kanë ngelur dhe disa shokë nga ata ë mbajtën amanetin tënd. Përveç kësaj, kanë lindur edhe të ri. Janë rritur ata që si fëmijë lexonin legjendën tënde dhe sot janë bërë pioner të ideologjisë tënde. I dashur Bacë. Ata që mbajtën amanetin tënd dhe që po vazhdojnë rrugën tënde, vërtet kanë mbijetuar dhe rreth tyre po vazhdojnë të bashkangjiten dhe shokë të tjerë, por edhe këtu ka një lajm të keq. Me siguri do duash të dish se ku janë këta shokë e çfarë po bëjnë? Sa janë dhe kush janë? Të gjitha këto do ti them, pas 8 viteve heshtje. Do të pyesish edhe pse kam heshtur? Po këtu qëndron meselja. Disa nga shokët e tu që sot ju kanë tradhëtuar nuk më kanë lënë tu shkruaj dhe të të tregoj se ke miq të tjerë që mbajnë amanetin tënd. Bacë! Emrin tënd sot e përmendin një herë në vit. Emri juaj është bërë vetëm një legjendë që s'guxon të përsëritet dhe të trashëgohet.Shokët e tu sot nuk mund të vijnë në përkujtime dhe nuk mund të të bëjnë as një vizitë të vetme te varri juaj. Shokët dhe ushtarët tuaj Besnik sot janë shpërndarë dhe janë përzënë jashtë Kosovës, e ata që kanë ngelur brenda po enden maleve duke mos guxuar të vijnë as në shtëpitë e tu. E pse? Sepse ata nuk shkelën mbi gjakun tuaj. Ata nuk e ndërprenë rrugën tuaj dhe nuk shkelën betimin e dhënë. Ata përcjellën edhe te brezat e ri dhe vazhduan rrugën e çlirimit dhe bashkimit kombëtar dhe atë po vazhdojnë edhe sot. Mirëpo, ata që ju tradhëtuan, jo vetëm që shkelën mbi gjakun tuaj, jo vetëm që se vazhduan rrugën tuaj por e ndalën në gjysë, jo vetëm që harruan betimin që e dhanë para jush, jo vetëm që ua shkatëruan ushtrinë e ua carmatosën atë, jo vetëm që u bënë miq me hasmin tuaj dhe ju kanë harruar, por ata sot e kanë ndaluar reptësisht çdo fjalë që u përmend nga goja juaj, e kanë ndaluar reptësisht çdo hap drejt rrugës që e hapët ju, e kanë ndaluar mbajtjen e emblemës që e krijuat ju dhe e kanë ndaluar veprimin e ushtrisë që e komanduat ju. Sot ata që u tradhëtuan, po bëjnë dhe më keq, i përzënë dhe i burgosin shokët që u ngelën besnik, i kanë shpallur ata teroristë po ashtu si u shpallte juve hasmi sërb dhe tradhëtarët shqiptarë. Sot çdo kend që vazhdon rrugën tuaj e shpallin dorë e zgjatur e Sërbisë, e shpallin pikërisht ish shokët tuaj, njejt sikur juve ju shpallnin dikur. Fjalët ÇLIRIM dhe BASHKIM sot janë zëvendësuar me fjalën PAVARËSI E KUSHTËZUAR dhe INTEGRIM. Sot janë ndaluar fjalët e tua dhe është ndaluar reptëisht edhe betimi që e jepnin dikur para jush. Sot të gjithë betohen për një Kosovë aleate të Sërbisë dhe pjesë e integruar e NATO-se, edhe pse akoma se bënë shtet. Sot kështjella juaj është bërë një muze ku të gjithë ju vizitojnë nga kurioziteti dhe është ndaluar reptësisht që tëketë kështjella të tjera si ajo e juaja. Rezistenca juaj edhe sot quhet ekstremizëm dhe terorizëm por sot jo nga ushtria e shkaut, por nga ish ushtarët e tu që thiren policë. Edhe sot ka demonstrata dhe protesta si në kohën tuaj, kur ua bënin zemrën mal e që ju i mbronit dhe u rinit shpinë, por sot nuk po i sulmon, burgos e vret policia e Sërbisë si në kohën tuaj e kur ju më pas hakmireshit dhe na bënit neve zemrën mal, por sot ish ushtarët tuaj rrahin, burgosin dhe vrasin po ish ushtarët tu. E di që kjo do t'ju nervozoj, por e kam për obligim tua them se disa nga usharët tuaj që ju tradhëtuan sot po kryejnë punën e hasmive tuaj kundër ushtarëve që ju ngelën besnik juve. Sot nuk ka një popull që demonstron dhe një popull që torturon dhe sulmon popullin demonstrues, por ka një popull që gjysma e tytre demonstron e gjysma tjetër e torturon gjysmën e parë. Sot nuk ka nevojë për ushtri Sërbe në Kosovë. Ka shqiptarë që janë mësuar dhe profesionalizuar aq mirë, saqë pa asnjë gabim e kryejnë punë e hasmive tu. Pa asnjë gabim dhe me të njetin nivel të profesionalitetit këta rrahin, burgosin, torturojnë dhe mbajnë në burgje bijtë tuaj, nipërit e mbesat tuaja që nuk shkelën betimin që ua dhanë Juve. Sot ish ushtarët e tu që kanë hedhur unifomrën tuaj dhe amblemën tuaj të kuqe, kanë veshur një unifomrë të kaltërt me një emblemë të kaltërt dhe po ndjekin në çdo hap shokët tuaj dhe ish ushtarët tuaj që vazhdojnë rrugën deri në realizimin e premtimit që ua dhanë juve.

Sot pë Kosovën nuk vendoset në Drenice e as në Prishtinë si në kohën tuaj, por po vendoset në Moskvë e në Vienë. Sot nuk po kërkohet çlirim i Kosovës dhe Bashkim i trojeve Shqiptare si kërkuat ju por, kërkohet trakat e miqësi me Sërbinë dhe të dyja përdore inegrime. Sot në flamurin tuaj nuk do të jetë shqiponja e as ngjyra e kuqe, por shokët tuaj të dikurshëm do të na qendisin një flamur të kaltërt e pa shqiponjë.

Ke shpëtuar i dashur Bacë. Sot, po të ishe gjallë edhe Juve me siguri do t'ju kishin shpallur terorist e më pas do t'ju kishin burgosur.

Të fala të gjithëve që janë bashkë me ty!

Me respekt:
Nga të gjithë ushtarët e tu, që s'guxoj tua përmend emrat!

----------


## Alienated

Dicka ka. Ne mos kjo AKSH qe shfaqet me maska naten ne rruget e Besianes, ta dini se diku ne Kosove ka njerez te gatshem qe po presin se c'do sjellin zhvillimet rreth fatit te Kosoves. Ekziston grupi terorist i Car Llazarit qe po behet gati te futet ne Kosove - por duhet ta dine qe atje s'do i presin me embelsira. Ka dikush qe do ju prese koken si qen. 

Nuk dua te paragjykoj se kush ishin keta AKSH-te qe dolen ne RTK. Nuk dua te degjoj as komunikata poshteruese ndaj djathtisteve apo majtisteve te Kosoves ne keto momente. Me plas mua per LDK-ne e Rugoves. As per PDK-ne e Thacit. As per OREN e Surroit. Ketu s'flitet per nje parti politike - flitet per nje popull te tere.

Ishalla s'ju pjell mendja ne te vertete terroristeve te Car Llazarit te futen ne Kosove se nuk e kane idene me ca do ndeshen. Pervec KFORit dhe TMK. Do kete dhe te pameshirshem aty qe s'do i burgosin - por do i djegin te gjalle.

Uroj qe te mos abuzohet me emra te tille si AKSH (me terma kombetar e patriotike) ne keto momente shume vendimtare per Kosoven.

----------


## tullumi

Ky far sigurimi i atdheut me ngjan si ne Fikret Abdiqin e Bosnjes!!Gjeneral te ushtris se vdekur!!!
Kur instuticionet nuk e kryejn punen ashtu si duhet (ins.kuisling_kukull)ne sken dalin te tjeret per ta mbrojtur atë qka është arritur me gjak.Sot ne kosovë neper enklava serbe i ke te gatshem njesit paramilitare serbe ,te njejtit qe bën krime por qe tani jan te vetquajtur" car llazara."ata presin vetem momentin per ta coptuar kosoven.Car llazarat shetisin lirshem neper kosovë sepse SHPK a ka urdher qe te mos i trazoj minoritetet.!!1
Nuk është me rendsi se si quhen keta trima AKSH apo disi tjeter  por me rendsi është qe te jemi te gatshem ne rast nevoje.e te gatshem jemi te gjith ata qe e perjetuam zullumin shkja(ne perjashtim te kumarve te tyre)........

----------


## tullumi

> sa her ka nevoje serbia cfaqet dhe aksh-ja idajeto beqiro-ku.rvaroiste..
> si ather qe i duhej sllobos e u cfaq uck-a e jakup thaqo limo-klosave..
> hupni more.. se ju njeh populli mire..
> te na rroje Nato..pik..


Ti bra i krisur po ma ngjall rugoven kur thoshte se UQK është pjell e serbis.se nato ëhtë ushtri e jona dhe se skemi nevoj per ushtri.
Jo mor kastravec askush nuk vdes per ty jo po shtrengoje ****** e mos shit kopalla ketu!!!

----------


## tullumi

> veq shifni seri se sa ushtrin ne koh paqje e kemi a kur ishte koha e luftes mezi u arrit nji 2% i lodht qe te mobilizohen e te luftoin shkaun po sot kend do ta luftoin mos vall ne mes veti apo me TMK-ne e SHPK-ne apo me KFORIN-NATON Llapi
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> S I G U R I M I I A T DH E U T 
> 
> K O M U N I K A T Ë
> ...


Gjeneral te ushtris së vdekur!

----------


## Arb

Jo rastesisht eshte perseri Milaim Zeka ai qe interviston.

----------


## Renea

Veshtir per neve me kuptu se per cfar qellimi kan dal kto te Aksh , me siguri e kan perkrahjen e dikujt, sma merr mendja me dal ato ne nje rrug frekfente dhe te japin deklarata pa ju tremb syri, 
Mendoj se duhet te ket kshtu njerz qe dot bojn njefar presioni, qe mos tju shkoje mendja ktyre nderkombtarve per ndonje tradhti , se e dim se sjan te beses kto, ishalla te jemi ende pjes e interesit te nderkombtarve, se ktu krejt puna asht per interes , mos te mendojm se na dojn kto dicka ma shum neve, 
Mos ta harrojm Srebrenicen, dhe tradhtin e Holandezve

----------

